# Cody Lee in the snow...



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

...the pictures you've all been waiting for...!! xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

soooooo cute, what did cody think of the snow?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sooooo cute, great pics, did he enjoy it? I love his coat  xxx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is so cute and i like his little coat :smile5:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

He is such a darling Kate....beautiful pics...xxxx...


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad you liked them...he seemed to like it, was very cold...


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

where do you get the coat from could do with one of them for casper


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Pictures  love his little coatxx


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

gazt said:


> where do you get the coat from could do with one of them for casper


I got it from ebay it was handmade for him, I have the Lady's details...very reasonable priced.
There is a member on here called ArchieBaby it is her mum that does them...let me know if you need more info xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I just stumbled here by accident - thought it was the cat section 

I love your dog though  sooo cute


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Cute!!!!! he looks very snug in his little coat


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

Those are such cute pictures- bless him


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ahh katie he looks a bit bewildered by the snow but nice and warm 
great pictures!!!


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Awwwwwwww he is such a lovely boy and seems to like the camera bless him. xx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

what a cutie, lovely pics too x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Archie baby...he loves his coat!! Lol!!

I dont think he was too sure about the snow, camera is second nature to him i am always snap snap snapping at him even let him play with it so he knows its ok  xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He looks nice and warm in his coat - what a sweet heart


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Katie&Cody said:


> Archie baby...he loves his coat!! Lol!!
> 
> I dont think he was too sure about the snow, camera is second nature to him i am always snap snap snapping at him even let him play with it so he knows its ok  xxx


he looks gorgeous in it too! i am going to get mum to make me a few new ones, mine have had them for a few years now and the colours and designs are so much better now ( but dont tell her i said that) he is such a photo genic little boy and looks like he really loves it too i always seem to get the back end of mine lol :crazy:


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to pick my times tho, was awkward trying to get him in the snow!! Lol!!
Normally try and do studio ones when he is half asleep! x


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Great pics Katie


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you hunny. x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

great pics I love his coat it is so cute!!!!


----------

